# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pics of my houseplants I've been growing on the new stand...



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I built a stand for a 40G breeder tank a while back and it's now being used to grow some common houseplants. It's great in the winter because I live in Upstate NY and there is practically no sun in my house. When I move to Florida in a few months it'll have a tank in place and the plants will be moved to take advantage of the gratuitous sun and humidity.


































Anyone else here interested in the terrestrials?

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I built a stand for a 40G breeder tank a while back and it's now being used to grow some common houseplants. It's great in the winter because I live in Upstate NY and there is practically no sun in my house. When I move to Florida in a few months it'll have a tank in place and the plants will be moved to take advantage of the gratuitous sun and humidity.


































Anyone else here interested in the terrestrials?

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Very Cool!

I am getting into everything these days, emersed, hydroponic, terrestrials....


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah I have been a fan of houseplants for some time. Hopefully in Florida I will have enough light to fill the house with plants. If I could my house would be like a jungle.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------

